

Star Trek TNG Ambient Engine Noise 24 hours loop - napolux
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA

======
mortenlarsen
I was wondering how efficient the encoding of that video/auto would be.
Thinking, it's just a loop, it can't be that bad.

Turns out I was wrong.

YouTube has these two versions:

    
    
      240x400 FLV: 1.38G
      144x176 MP4: 367.06M
    

__sobs __

